# Spray rig for 4-board Fence Painting



## msnthrop (Mar 14, 2010)

First time poster seeking some equipment advice

The situation is I work for a small college in central KY. We have approx 15,000 linear feet of black four board horse fencing in place and are having another 15,000 feet put in this summer. Students are required to work at this school as part of their education and while were hiring out to have the new fence put in, I feel like the students can get the painting done with adequate supervision. 

Can anyone recommend a spray rig that would be excellent for this purpose. I was looking at the Graco 395 so thats our general price range. If anyone knows of a PTO tractor driven spray rig that would be useful as well. Thanks for any response at all.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Get a spray rig with a gas motor so it can wheeled around the fence without dragging hundreads of feet of extension cord.

But if the fence consists of a basic 6" x 3/4" boards, I'd buy a few of these roller frames,










some of these pads in 1/2" to 3/4",










and a few of these buckets,










then have them roll the fence. Why spend so much money on a gas oprerated rig
just to spray fence? Plus if they don't know how to spray properly and maintain the equipment, you are just wasting material and money.

One person on each side rolling, one following up brushing out runs and getting where the roller can't. (which won't be much) And you standing there with a cold refreshment guiding them.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Biker nailed it. That was pretty much my same response, thankfully he did all the typing and photo inserts so now I dont have to


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Same here, plus no wasted overspray.....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank God for Whizzies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msnthrop (Mar 14, 2010)

It would seem some additional details are needed.

I wrote about having students to do the work, but the number of students I am referring to is less than five I can use for this particular project. They would be able to work, individually, a couple of hours a week on this, and I would be doing all the rest. They have had plenty of character building time on other tools, like a hoe, and in the interest of completing this job along with the many others I, with their help, have to do this year I am hoping to speed up the painting process by mechanizing in some way. Sure I have no interest in deliberately wasting money or material, but time is another factor that must be included in this calculus.

Another important detail is that my fence contractor related to me that multiple coats are going to be necessary because I am using untreated fence boards as this fence is enclosing land that is certified organic. These coats are needed at different times over the summer as the boards must go through something called a summer sweat. Other details include that I personally have years of farm machinery experience and have no doubt I can maintain a paint spray rig, and we have a big portable generator that can power an electric sprayer if necessary.

So is there a rig that anyone might suggest for this purpose?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I suggest you hire it done, why do you not install the fence yourself as well? 
You received some good advice from members that know their stuff. With that said...

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

